# Rabbits



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Took a drive west on I80 the other day,and seen more dead rabbits than I have ever seen along the freeway(along with some ***** and skunks.)Most were along the road 45 to 55 miles east of Wendover.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jacks or cottontails?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

most were kind of flat so it was hard to tell.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That country out there I would say 99% jacks


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

My dad calls them sail rabbits.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen a lot of cottontails this year. Think rocky, brushy areas and you should find some.


----------

